# Torque recommendation for FSA carbon seatpost



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been on the FSA website and cannot find the torque recommendation for the binder bolt and the SL-K carbon seatpost. In fact, they do not list torque specs for any of their seatposts??? What are people using? I would hate to over-torque and crack my beautiful new post. Also, I take it that I shouldn't use any grease or oil on the post, right? It's a titanium frame if that matters. Never thought a seatpost would require so much thought.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just keep tightening till it makes a crunching sound. You'll be fine!. 

Seriously though, tighten it a little try to move the nose of the saddle. If it move tighten it a little more. You basically want it tight enough not to move, but not so tight you crush it.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*7-8Nm*

The M5 bolts used on most seat post clamps can be tightened to about 7Nm without damaging the post. I've owned several carbon posts and never used a torque wrench on any of them. Folks who manage to crack one either got a bad one or they have no common sense when it comes to tightening small bolts.

I'd start with as little as 5Nm and increase if necessary. You should also get the feel for this tightness using an ordinary short hex wrench, by hand. If you don't, how are you going to make adjustments on the road?

The same torque range applies to all M5 bolts, like those use on stems.


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

You are right about not needing a torque wrench, but this is my first carbon post and I don't want to destroy it by accident. So a torque setting would be nice to go off of, then I can get the feel for how tight it needs to be. Besides, you don't keep a torque wrench in your saddle bag?


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

*I just put a carbon post in a titanium frame and used...*

a torque wrench and the manufacturer's lowest recommended torque (Easton). I was very surprised how much torque was applied, I have never torqued a seatpost that much with a regular allen wrench.


----------

